# Drivers & Subs Wanted



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

The season will be apon us soon .
Looking for qualified drivers with experience for our trucks.
CDL a + but not required.
Also looking for Sub-contractors with newer equipment.
We service the NW IL area from Freeport to Peoria to NW Indiana.
Contact the office for information 847-805-6600


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the calls so far. We are still looking for qualified individuals and have positions open.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

still looking for a couple more qualified people.


----------

